
Time to forget global tipping points (2013) - hirundo
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21729070-200-time-to-forget-global-tipping-points/
======
joshuawarner32
This article gives some couched pseudo-philosophic reasons why we should
believe "tipping points" don't exist, without any citations, numbers, or
scientific observations. Sorry, but you're going to have to do better than
that. Data, or it didn't happen.

Also, this article was from 2013. Scientific understanding has changed since
then.

